# Dancing Goby Feeding?



## Lcars (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. I have had 3 freshwater gobies for about a month now and they have been doing great. The only problem is that they will only eat freeze dried, frozen, or live foods. What staple foods for small carnivores could I try? (Btw when I gave them carnivore flakes they just spat them out but that was only one brand I tried)


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some fish will never take flakes, so I'm not sure about yours but if you see others have managed to feed theirs on flakes probably you can too but it will take time. Try not feeding them for a day or two so they are really hungry and then offer flakes. If possible ball up the flakes with a food they like. If you can get them to eat the flakes at all eventually they will get used to them.


----------

